# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  CGTrader's Top 3D Printable Models for the Month

## Brian_Krassenstein

Well, CGTrader was kind enough to provide their top downloaded, and top viewed 3D printable models to 3DPrint.com for the last month.  As you will see in the article we just published, there are some pretty creative and incredible models; some sexy, some intricate, and some just plain silly.  Check out the full image gallery here: http://3dprint.com/26466/cgtrader-top-3d-models/

Let us know if you have decided to try printing out any of these ten models.  Feel free to post images of your prints here as well as details on the printer and filament you have used.  Below is the #1 most viewed 3D printable model of the month.... I wonder why.....

----------


## old man emu

*PROTEST!
*Why did you think it necessary to scribble over the image? I'm sure that the majority of members can view an image of the human from a location further from their knees that your censorship implies. What is next? Lopping off the male appendages of Michelangelo's David?

Old Man Emu

----------


## awerby

Really, this is something that even babies are allowed to look at...

Andrew Werby
Juxtamorph.com

----------


## Eddie

LOL, didn't want to offend anyone.

----------


## awerby

Well, you blew it, then.

----------


## Geoff

I'd prefer to print things people modelled by hand  :Frown: 

I have been using a program solidly for render & animation for about 18 years, it's called Poser. And I still use it today.

That model is actually a poser figure that has been converted to an OBJ file and then sealed in netfabb, not terribly difficult - nor original, nor alot of effort involved in creating it.

It seems to be the way of the new 'designer ' .. none of this actual hard work... 

1. File / Export / OBJ 
2. Weld Vertices
3. Upload to Netfabb
4. distribute
5. claim glory.

The worst part?

They did not even create the pose she is in, that is a preset Pose (i.e you simply double click and it poses the model for you) and the chair is a primitive prop included with the program. I wonder if Smith Micro are ok with people selling their content... might look into that one.

----------


## 3dprintboard

They're asking $9 for the 3d model of her. Some of the released models are FREE, but not all. Geoff they used to call it "sampling" in the music industry didn't they? Now its a standard How its done.

X-Gold Coaster, Here...

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

CGTrader has once again kindly provided us with their top downloaded and top viewed 3D printable models. This month's top models follow some of the trends seen last month -- CGTrader's users remain pretty fond of nudes, festive motifs, and interesting geometric shapes -- and have some more unique designs to showcase as well. From a nude couple to a dinosaur to complex knots, check out this month's most viewed models in the full article: http://3dprint.com/32744/cgtrader-top-november-dec/
Below is a look at this month's top downloaded model:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

CGTrader's month has provided us once again with their list of most viewed and downloaded 3D printed models. Top viewed 3D printable models include a hand-cranked power generator, a vampire girl, a Caryatid, ninja hands, and a shopping bag handle. Top downloaded models include a head bust, furniture minis, a Space Marine action figure, a chess set, and many objects that can be printed from one spool of natural PLA. Check them all out in the full article: http://3dprint.com/39270/cgtraders-top-january/


Below is a look at the second most viewed model, the Vampire Girl:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

February was another busy month over at CGTrader, and they have once again provided us with their list of most viewed and downloaded 3D printed models. Top viewed 3D printable models include le FabShop's homages to Parisian life, including an Eiffel Tower and some landmarks of the city, as well as an elephant, steam engine, and chess set. Among the top downloaded models are an angel statue, a heavy motorcycle model, heart cups, DNA strand, and Italian table design. Check them all out in the full article: http://3dprint.com/47910/cgtrader-top-february/


Below is a photo of le FabShop's Famous Paris Buildings collection:

----------

